# Mac Mail Unread Messages problem



## phaworth (Jan 7, 2006)

My Mac Mail cliner is shows a non-zero count of unread messages in my inbox, but no unread messages are displayed in the inbox window.  The count is increasing each time I receive new messages, but none of them ever show up in my inbox.

Help!

Pete


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 7, 2006)

Go to your Mailbox menu, and click Rebuild
Also, you can hold your mouse button down on the Dock icon for Mail. At the top of the menu that appears, it should show that you have some number of messages, click on that line, and you may find where your messages actually are in your mailbox.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 7, 2006)

Also, if you have multiple accounts, make sure you select the entire "Inbox" folder in Mail's folder pane, and not just the inbox folder for a single account.  It may be possible that you're receiving email in one account, but have the other account's inbox selected, so you're not seeing the incoming email in the account that has new mail.


----------



## phaworth (Jan 7, 2006)

I've discovered the reason for this.  It seems that my ISP is incorrectly date/time stamping messages that I pick up from their server.  I used TextEdit to look at some of the .emix files that contained these messages and see that ones received today have a Received date in the headers of 8 Dec 2005.  This was causing them to get sorted in my Inbox in the wrong place.

So,the messages were really there, just not where I was looking.  I have, of course reported this to my ISP and hopefully they will fix it soon.

Thanks for the suggestions and sorry for the confusion, but if nothing else, if helped me discover this forum whcih I'm sure will be a useful source of information in the future.

Pete


----------



## SDK1 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have the same reply.

I have imported all of my mail from Eudora and all seemed to be OK except that all mail became unread so I had to go through all of mail boxes, select all and change to read.

Now the Mail icon in my task bar shows 35 unread mails when there are none.  I have checked every mail box and also rebuilt.  This has not helped the problem.

Any ideas please?


Hardware Overview:

  Model Name:	MacBook
  0S:              OSX 10.6.4  Build 10F569
  Model Identifier:	MacBook2,1
  Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processor Speed:	2 GHz
  Number Of Processors:	1
  Total Number Of Cores:	2
  L2 Cache:	4 MB
  Memory:	4 GB
  Bus Speed:	667 MHz
  Boot ROM Version:	MB21.00A5.B07
  SMC Version (system):	1.13f3
  Serial Number (system):	4H645A4PWGM
  Hardware UUID:	00000000-0000-1000-8000-0017F231F707
  Sudden Motion Sensor:
  State:	Enabled


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 19, 2010)

Go to your Mail Preferences, then Accounts.
Choose an account from the list, and click the Advanced tab.
Uncheck the box "Enable this account", which will disable that account.
Do that for each account, until the Unread Mail indicator goes away.
That will be the account with unread mail.
Reenable that account, and disable all others.
That should make it simple to discover where those 'unread' messages could be - or that the 'messages' are some bogus left-over from Eudora, like a feature that Mail might not support. I don't know how to help you with that part.


----------



## SDK1 (Sep 19, 2010)

No change.  Good idea bit does not solve.  I agree that it will be a eudora/Mail thingy.  Many thanks for your help.


----------

